

System Admin WebApp - Newbie Requesting Advice - asnark

I made a Django web app for work that records local administrators on Windows and Mac OS X machines and reports them to the security team.<p>I think this would be a great tool for other system administrators.<p>Is anyone interested?<p>I built a quick survey on wufoo here http://asnark.wufoo.com/forms/local-administrator-reporting-survey/. Please fill it out if you are interested.<p>I welcome any comments or questions. Thanks.
======
asnark
clickable link: [http://asnark.wufoo.com/forms/local-administrator-
reporting-...](http://asnark.wufoo.com/forms/local-administrator-reporting-
survey/)

